
Big Pharma’s Adderall Is Essentially Crystal Meth - gwd
https://medium.com/@DavidRainoshek/top-neuroscientist-explains-how-big-pharma-s-adderall-is-essentially-crystal-meth-1d56f83789d
======
gaspoweredcat
hmm not quite true, Desoxyn is actually big pharmas crystal meth because it IS
crystal meth, literally

[https://www.drugs.com/pro/desoxyn.html](https://www.drugs.com/pro/desoxyn.html)

